# Enigma Stripe? (opinions pls) + ME for sake of it!!!



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ow do folks,
Just after a second (no doubt 3rd, 4th....) opinion on what to `once and for all` class my female Enigma as. I`m pretty sure I`m going to classify her as a stripe (patternless perhaps?) she`s het T_Albino, Eclipse - so I think that`s where it`s come from - given that a lot of single copy recessive (of type) genes have a tendency to come through in some degree when Enigmas are involved ie some het Bells have red eyes, some het T_albinos have orangy eyes etc, etc.....
Anyroad, as said wouldn`t mind other opinions as what to finally class her as before I put her on the website - and run the risk of being corrected.
Cheers folks.




























And I might as well just stick a few pics of my Mack Enigma het T_Albino/Eclipse/poss Blizzard on as well coz I`ve never shown her before either. She`s a really nice example of how white a single copy Mack can be even as an adult. Hope you like.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

What a stunner!

She definately looks stripe worthy, is she from a Mack snow Enigma x RAPTOR?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

No mate, she`s from a T_Albino Enigma het Eclipse (Raptor) X Eclipse (don`t know off hand what `kind` of Eclipse though obv not a T_Albino). As far as I`m aware anyroad.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Ahh, I'd read her as a Mack snow enigma, my mistake.
She definatley looks to me like she would have a stripe if the enigma wasn't there. Get some tangerine in there for some nice rev. stripe/patternless T_albino eclipse enigma babies


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

The second one`s a Mack Enigma mate (you lost your readers again? )

I`ve just paired her with a beautiful Mack T_Albino Stripe in the hope the stripe (if I can class her as one) will be strengthened and make some nice Stripe T_Albino Mack Enigmas (if I`m really lucky). He`s het eclipse etc,etc as well so who knows?! 
The ME is going with the same male so I`ve got a faint chance of making a SS T_Albino Enigma this year - not getting my hopes up though as it`s a 6.25% chance but at least it`s a chance eh, seem to be holding so many back until a little later in the season that I`d be delighted with anything at the mo`!!!!
Thanks for the compliment btw mate - she`s lovely, so placid and friendly it`s unreal. The ME on the other hand, well, lets just say she shakes her food until it`s beyond dead, she`s got a really evil steak!!!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds like the plans are in motion. I'm sure they are going to be stunning babies.

The female in question definately seems to have stripe influence somewhere along the line, so use it to your advantage


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks mate. I`ve had her marked down as a `stripe of sorts` which sometimes is the best thing to do so you don`t rule anything in, or anything out (which is also a bit of a cop out I know, but keeps yourself covered!!!).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

funky1 said:


>


With the white siding it leads me to beleave patternless reverse striped.He lost the spine spots.But still has the flanks spot.But it's still a patterness reverse striped as it the spine spots that matter not the flank spots.

A-class patternless reverse striped.(Note the sides).









Id say you is about this grade of patternless reverse striped.(But your is plus enigma and has the white siding).









Here's a reverse striped(Note white sding).









So from what i can gather the white siding influance come from reverse striped influanced.So id deffo put him in (reverse striped) box rather than (Striped) box.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Super stuff Gazz thanks - just what I needed. I `knew` deep down that she`s a patty rev stripe, even been telling the missus, but just didn`t feel confident enough about it to state it. So :no1: for putting my mind ease.

While I`m at it, I`ve never felt totally comfortable with the term `Nieve Stripe` (I`ve no reason to doubt it though, as it`s originally christened by Kelli from H.I.S.S, and no doubt would have be born from introducing the stripe gene (via Raptors) into her stock of Nieve Tangerines). However, I wouldn`t mind using a more UK friendly, better known `user name` for the leos below, if it`s totally justified/beyond doubt. So what d`ya reckon the leo below could also be labelled - Reverse Stripes?

As a juvenille (male):










(sub) Adult:










Female:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh the first one took my breath away! Love reverse stripers!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

funky1 said:


> While I`m at it, I`ve never felt totally comfortable with the term `Nieve Stripe` (I`ve no reason to doubt it though, as it`s originally christened by Kelli from H.I.S.S, and no doubt would have be born from introducing the stripe gene (via Raptors) into her stock of Nieve Tangerines). However, I wouldn`t mind using a more UK friendly, better known `user name` for the leos below, if it`s totally justified/beyond doubt. So what d`ya reckon the leo below could also be labelled - Reverse Stripes?
> 
> As a juvenille (male):
> 
> ...


All three deffo*REVERSE STRIPED*:2thumb:.Juvenille (male):Could tern PATTERNLESS REVERSE STRIPED as it matures more.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

it certanly looks like a nice striped enigma, we'll have to trade offspring later on in the season' i'm working allong similar lines, here's my beauty, she's a patternless stripe het eclipse enigma










she's my favorite hatchling from last season, not sure if i should go RADAR or RAPTOR seeing as she's not het for albino what do you guys think?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

She`s a cracker - is she the same little hatchling you posted a pic of AGES ago, not long after her hatching? If it is, then she looks like she`s developed really well - the orange just highlights the stripe a lot more eh?!
From a selfish point of view, I`m gonna say go down the Raptor route (just to make her hatchlings more compatible with mine! ) Seriously though, if I had the choice, then I`d go down with the Radar line - simply because it`d be pretty pioneering stuff and could throw up some nice surprises (and there`s a big surge in Bell`s popularity at the mo`, and anything associated with Radars is bound to be gobbled up over the next few seasons).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

boywonder said:


> it certanly looks like a nice striped enigma, we'll have to trade offspring later on in the season' i'm working allong similar lines, here's my beauty, she's a patternless stripe het eclipse enigma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It a shame these are both female as they'll make a good looking pair.The offspring would have been stunning.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

hang on - if thats what passes as a striped leo... then what about my female?


























Never really thought of her as striped before. What do u think?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

jack_rep said:


> hang on - if thats what passes as a striped leo... then what about my female?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm about to lead you into the land of confusion:lol2:.Yours is a banded hypo (if you look closely you can see the two body bands) with a dorsal track.Some times on hypo's the dorsal stripe crates a paradox thing where spots bleed though tracking the dorsal stripe.


----------

